# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Куда пойти работать?

## Максим-

Харе Кришна


Подскажите пожалуйста в чем разница между работой на мясокомбинате бухгалтером и например на заводе где выпускают арматуру, 

Так как потом с этой арматуры будут делать мясокомбинат?

Как определится какая деятельность более или менее греховна, так как посути в любом случае где бы в городе не работать так или иначе этой деятельностью прямо или косвено поддерживается мясо\водка\итд?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Прямая деятельность нами контролируема, а значит вызывает серьезные последствия, с которыми будет очень неприятно жить. Поэтому точно зная, что деятельность греховна, лучше ее избегать всеми силами. Косвенная деятельность менее греховна, так как мы не в состоянии проследить, куда пойдут результаты нашего труда. Даже распространяя духовные книги мы не можем быть уверены, что они не будут использованы для приготовления шашлыков, как топливо. Поэтому косвенная деятельность не вызывает тяжелых последствий и как правило не принимается Богом всерьез.

----------


## Максим-

Харе Кришна Спасибо

----------

